# Finally Here! 2011 250Rs Picked Up Today



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

Ordered our 250RS in June and picked it up today thanks to Lakeshore RV. Thanks to everyone here that helped with my questions and pointing us in the right direction to getting taken care of...

here is a picture:


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

CONGRATS on the the new trailer







I hope you and the family have many years of good times.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

We drove a few hours after picking it up, and stayed at a campground. simple setup, and of course it poured down rain. I LOVE the awning. Coming from a fleetwood niagara popup, the awning makes this whole trailer worth it lol. That and my 4 year old having enough room to run around like a maniac.

He loves that he can turn the sofa into a bed by himself. We are very happy with our new trailer









We had them install the E2, power tongue jack, vent cover on roof, levels, slide out awning over the dinette and a large step handle on the back door like the front door has.


----------



## RIOutbacker (Jun 5, 2009)

svinc said:


> We drove a few hours after picking it up, and stayed at a campground. simple setup, and of course it poured down rain. I LOVE the awning. Coming from a fleetwood niagara popup, the awning makes this whole trailer worth it lol. That and my 4 year old having enough room to run around like a maniac.
> 
> He loves that he can turn the sofa into a bed by himself. We are very happy with our new trailer
> 
> ...


Very nice. Hope your family has many years enjoying the OB. BTW, did the dealer throw in the sweet '10 F150 as part of the deal?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Glad you're enjoying your new trailer!







You're right about the awning, compared to setting up the awnings on pop-ups, setting up the awning on Outbacks (even the manual ones) is a breeze. And you're absolutely going to LOVE not having to worry about setting up or breaking down in the rain - no more wet canvas to deal with when you get home!







Which campground did you end up staying at for the night? Have a good trip the rest of the way home.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

We stayed at Lazy-J outside of sandusky. There weren't many last minute places available at other campgrounds. It served our needs for one evening, but I don't think I would spend a weekend there.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

welcome... and we pick up our260fl in a week. I like the sound of the awning over the dinette... guess it stops water and dirt from getting on the top of slide out.


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

jake said:


> welcome... and we pick up our260fl in a week. I like the sound of the awning over the dinette... guess it stops water and dirt from getting on the top of slide out.


on the 260FL you could do awnings on both slides. it is well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

svinc said:


> welcome... and we pick up our260fl in a week. I like the sound of the awning over the dinette... guess it stops water and dirt from getting on the top of slide out.


on the 260FL you could do awnings on both slides. it is well worth it in my opinion.
[/quote]
what kind of price are on these awnings?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the new Outback. Great choice. We've had ours almost two months, and we love it. We're going to spend about 20 days on it in the next three weeks. Can't wait!!!









Doug


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

We just put one on order today. Very excited.
Ironically, we have the same set up and past.
We are moving up from the Niagara Popup....and that stupid/frustrating awning to the 250RS. I also drive a '07 F150 SuperCrew 5.4L 4x4.
I was and am concerned about my TV. How does your truck handle it? Have you been in the Rockies or mountainous terrain with it yet?
We live in Denver and I know she's gonna screem when I pull it up to 10,000' elevation., we camped last weekend with our popup and a guy had our truck and a trailer very similar in size and weight up there at 10,000' elev and he said he really didn't have a great deal of trouble. I guess I'll find out soon enough.
Anyway, glad you're happy as all of us are about these units. CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

booze123 said:


> We just put one on order today. Very excited.
> Ironically, we have the same set up and past.
> We are moving up from the Niagara Popup....and that stupid/frustrating awning to the 250RS. I also drive a '07 F150 SuperCrew 5.4L 4x4.
> I was and am concerned about my TV. How does your truck handle it? Have you been in the Rockies or mountainous terrain with it yet?
> ...


My TV has a max tow capacity of 11,200 lbs, this trailer is a little more than half that. I don't live in the rockies so I don't know but there is no hill around here that I have an issue with.

you will love the 250! My niagara was picked up about 2 hours ago and taken to its new home. I am posting this message from inside the 250 DS as I am having a father/son campout...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!! If it is a power awning, get some awning straps, the wind can play havoc on them.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

svinc said:


> We just put one on order today. Very excited.
> Ironically, we have the same set up and past.
> We are moving up from the Niagara Popup....and that stupid/frustrating awning to the 250RS. I also drive a '07 F150 SuperCrew 5.4L 4x4.
> I was and am concerned about my TV. How does your truck handle it? Have you been in the Rockies or mountainous terrain with it yet?
> ...


My TV has a max tow capacity of 11,200 lbs, this trailer is a little more than half that. I don't live in the rockies so I don't know but there is no hill around here that I have an issue with.

you will love the 250! My niagara was picked up about 2 hours ago and taken to its new home. I am posting this message from inside the 250 DS as I am having a father/son campout...
[/quote]

We can't wait to make that trip to Lakeshore. My Niagara is sold and the family comes to get in the morning. It did us well, but so happy to move up and into a new TT. Congrats on your's. Enjoy.


----------

